# [SOLVED] Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.



## HogRock (Mar 14, 2010)

I cannot figure this out for the life of me. I've tried uninstalling all of my current cards drivers first but when I plug the 5770 in and boot up the monitor seems to receive no signal. It stays black and the power light blinks, but my machine powers on and the fan on the card is spinning. 

These are the computer specs:
WindowsXP SP3 
Core 2 Duo E6400
2 Gig DDR2 PC 6400
GeForce 7950 GX2
ASUS P5N32-SLI-SE-Deluxe
Power Supply: Hipro HP-W700WC3

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

Number one cause for failure to boot after a gpu swap seems to be an insufficient psu. How old is this unit? It may look sufficient but its not 80+ rated and has 4 rails instead of the preferred one. Possibly overloading one of the rails?

Ill let someone else make that call.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

Multiple rails are quite acceptable if the PSU is a good quality unit. HiPro PSU's do not fall into the good quality category. They are commonly used in many OEM PC's.
Do you have the required power wire from the PSU connected to the GPU?


----------



## HogRock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*



Tyree said:


> Do you have the required power wire from the PSU connected to the GPU?


Yes, its connected properly. How powerful does the psu need to be?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

That and because your using an nvidia gpu and are changing to ati you have to use driver cleaner to remove the nvidia drivers.


----------



## HogRock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

Ok, tried using driver cleaner with same results. Guess I'm ordering a new psu. I take it the CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX is the way to go, huh?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

Yes that would be best. Also make sure your motherboard has the latest bios. Also if you have onboard video make sure the video output in the bios is set to pci-e.


----------



## HogRock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

Ok, so I purchased the Corsair 650tx and am currently trying to install it however it does not have this 8 pin plug that my old psu had. There are two 4 pin plugs. Do I use those or something? I'm hoping I didn't just drop another $100 on something I can't use. Pics included:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

use the 2 together

blow the dust out of the case with a can of air


----------



## HogRock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

Alrighty, the psu is in and runs fine with the geforce but when I try to install the 5770 I'm still having the same problem. No picture on the monitor. I uninstalled everything nvidia first and used driver cleaner. What else can I try?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

He's not going to be able to do that if his machine doesn't even post with the card.


----------



## HogRock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

Dusted the whole machine out, checked all the connections, still nothing. I reinstalled the old nvidia drivers just to make sure the machine still runs and it does (much quieter too with the new psu).
I plugged the card into another machine and it worked no problem so it's not the card. Any other suggestions? I still get no signal to the monitor.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

what do you mean by this

[reinstalled the old nvidia drivers] 

the old card or the drivers

the 5770 is a single card and not the double GX2 you had before?

you have plugged in the power lead into the back of the card


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

Did you update your motherboard bios too?


----------



## HogRock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*



emosun said:


> Did you update your motherboard bios too?


After a little more research I found that this is most likely the problem. Apparently my motherboard doesn't like ati cards and there was a special bios released (which I have found and downloaded) that should fix this problem. 

Now my next question is how do I go about flashing the bios? I have the file (1903.bin) on a FAT formatted USB drive. My bios does not have an ezflash tool. What is the best and safest way to do this?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

The manufacturers website will have either a bootable flash tool , or a tool for flashing within windows (which you really shouldn't do).


----------



## HogRock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

Forgive my noobness but when it comes to bios flashing I know absolutely nothing. I downloaded Afudos from Asus and put the .exe on the flash drive with the .bin file. The flash drive itself I formatted as FAT with HP USB tool and used the "create a DOS startup disk" with the bootme files I downloaded. I changed the boot order in BIOS to start with removable device. My machine still boots directly to windows though. 

I know I must be missing something fairly rudimentary in this process but as I said, I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

Most likely the .exe is a tool for flashing it within windows , in which case it probably just has to be started in windows and will ask for the bin directory then install the bios.


----------



## HogRock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*



emosun said:


> Most likely the .exe is a tool for flashing it within windows , in which case it probably just has to be started in windows and will ask for the bin directory then install the bios.


Nah, it just opens and closes an empty command prompt window. There has to be a way to flash the bios on this motherboard, but Google and I cannot figure it out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

use ez flash

extract the bios file to a floppy or usb stick

when booting press alt + f2 and ez flash will come up

click on where you see the file listed in the box

full instructions will be in your m/b manual


----------



## HogRock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*



dai said:


> use ez flash
> 
> extract the bios file to a floppy or usb stick
> 
> ...


Like I said before, I do not have ezflash. Alt f2 just brings up a black screen and restarts. I need to know how to do trhis from command prompt. The manual is of absolutely no help here.


----------



## HogRock (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

Alright, crisis averted. I returned my HD 5770 and (begrudgingly) purchased a GTS 250. Popped it in and everything works perfectly. I can run Borderlands in 1080p now which is all I really wanted anyway. 
Thanks for the help though.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cannot get my Radeon HD 5770 to work.*

for future reference

http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?root=198&SLanguage=en-us


----------

